# Grey eyes at 4 and a half months, does this mean anything about their final color?



## SarahBear

My 4 and a half month old still has grey eyes. They are dark grey and sometimes you can see a bit of a blue hue to them. When the pupils are small, like when we're outside on a bright day, you can see that they're lighter around the center and there's a bit of very light brownish color around the center as well. It's more like a tan than a brown. Anyway, I'm wondering if her eyes still being primarily grey means anything about her final color. I've heard of babies with brown eyes having brown eyes by now, so can we rule that color out? At this point, could they turn out any color? What do you think?

Here's a picture of her eyes although the color representation isn't exactly perfect:


----------



## danijoanne

my daughters are same as your daughters and she is nearly 6 months.. im confused which way they are going as i have bright blue and babies dad has eyes that change yellow and green and like a pale brown so dunno x


----------



## staralfur

My LO's eyes didn't start turning brown until about 8 months, now they're almost completely brown. So they can still change pretty late. Do you or your OH have brown eyes?

Probably safe to say they could still go any colour at this point.


----------



## OmarsMum

Mine were grey when I was a baby but they changed to hazel. My cousin's eyes were bright blue until he was two yrs, now at 6 yrs his eyes are light green. Omar's were dark grey but now they're dark brown xx


----------



## SarahBear

There are a lot of mixed eye colors in our family. My husband has hazel eyes that sometimes appear more blue and sometimes more green. At least one of his parents also has mixed eye color. Both my parents have mixed eyes. My mom has a ring of brown and a ring of green. I don't remember exactly what my dad has. I had light brown eyes that have always been a bit mixed, but not with green or blue. I think pregnancy has lightened them a bit and there's now some goldish color in them. I know that even two blue eyed parents can have a brown eyed baby, but my baby really could have just about any color eye if you look at family history.


----------



## ElmaWG

I don't believe it is true that two blue eyed parents can have a brown eyed baby. Tho brown eyed parents can have blue eyed kids sometimes. DSs eyes changed from dark gray to light blue around 4 months.


----------



## staralfur

ElmaWG said:


> *I don't believe it is true that two blue eyed parents can have a brown eyed baby.* Tho brown eyed parents can have blue eyed kids sometimes. DSs eyes changed from dark gray to light blue around 4 months.

They sure can. It's not common, but definitely possible.


----------



## Feronia

I don't know what the grey eyes say about the final colour, but DD was born with those exact grey eyes which went brown by about a month.




staralfur said:


> ElmaWG said:
> 
> 
> *I don't believe it is true that two blue eyed parents can have a brown eyed baby.* Tho brown eyed parents can have blue eyed kids sometimes. DSs eyes changed from dark gray to light blue around 4 months.
> 
> They sure can. It's not common, but definitely possible.Click to expand...

Agreed. Eye colour is determined by multiple genes so it isn't as simple as blue being strictly recessive. As such, two blue-eyed parents can have a baby with brown eyes, but as staralfur said, it's very uncommon!


----------



## Jennbear

My LO has darker blue almost slate grey eyes, he's 6 months on Monday. me and DH both have green eyes so I'm not sure if they're going to stay that colour?? He also had BRIGHT blond hair and were both ash brown...


----------



## jade1991

My LO had grey eyes all along... this is her at 5 months

https://i1342.photobucket.com/albums/o777/jadelw1991/eyeeees_zpsd17a5b78.png

And this is her eyes now at nearly 10 months, still not a colour!! I dont even know what colour they are myself, just dark, its strange! 

https://i1342.photobucket.com/albums/o777/jadelw1991/IMG_1792_zps094409c6.jpg


----------



## ElmaWG

Feronia said:


> I don't know what the grey eyes say about the final colour, but DD was born with those exact grey eyes which went brown by about a month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staralfur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmaWG said:
> 
> 
> *I don't believe it is true that two blue eyed parents can have a brown eyed baby.* Tho brown eyed parents can have blue eyed kids sometimes. DSs eyes changed from dark gray to light blue around 4 months.
> 
> They sure can. It's not common, but definitely possible.Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed. Eye colour is determined by multiple genes so it isn't as simple as blue being strictly recessive. As such, two blue-eyed parents can have a baby with brown eyes, but as staralfur said, it's very uncommon!Click to expand...

Well that's what I get for trusting high school biology/genetics too much lol!


----------



## Feronia

ElmaWG said:


> Feronia said:
> 
> 
> I don't know what the grey eyes say about the final colour, but DD was born with those exact grey eyes which went brown by about a month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staralfur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmaWG said:
> 
> 
> *I don't believe it is true that two blue eyed parents can have a brown eyed baby.* Tho brown eyed parents can have blue eyed kids sometimes. DSs eyes changed from dark gray to light blue around 4 months.
> 
> They sure can. It's not common, but definitely possible.Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed. Eye colour is determined by multiple genes so it isn't as simple as blue being strictly recessive. As such, two blue-eyed parents can have a baby with brown eyes, but as staralfur said, it's very uncommon!Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's what I get for trusting high school biology/genetics too much lol!Click to expand...

lol, it's not your fault! I went through the crappy California education system as well and they teach it that way to make punnet squares easier to understand. I'm not sure why they don't just teach correct information instead... :dohh:


----------



## mommy2be1003

jade1991 said:


> My LO had grey eyes all along... this is her at 5 months
> 
> And this is her eyes now at nearly 10 months, still not a colour!! I dont even know what colour they are myself, just dark, its strange!

my daughter's eyes are the same way..just umm dark? people ask what color they are and idk what to tell them..i just say umm greyish, greenish brownish? lol
 



Attached Files:







459559_10151292720310238_1311602039_o.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 23









aaaaaaa.jpg
File size: 138.4 KB
Views: 30


----------



## pinklightbulb

staralfur said:


> ElmaWG said:
> 
> 
> *I don't believe it is true that two blue eyed parents can have a brown eyed baby.* Tho brown eyed parents can have blue eyed kids sometimes. DSs eyes changed from dark gray to light blue around 4 months.
> 
> They sure can. It's not common, but definitely possible.Click to expand...

To get blue eyes, both parents pass on bb (two recessive genes) rather than Bb (brown dominant/blue recessive.) to make bb/bb, which gives blue eyes. It's like two parents with negative blood-- they can only have a baby with negative blood. Same is mostly true for blue eyes as it's two sets of recessive genes vs. any other combination which can result in something other than blue eyes. So I think it's extremely rare to get blue eyes from dark eyed parents. Mind you, I would love a little one with dark eyes so I hope I'm one of the rare ones....


----------



## SarahBear

ElmaWG said:


> Feronia said:
> 
> 
> I don't know what the grey eyes say about the final colour, but DD was born with those exact grey eyes which went brown by about a month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staralfur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmaWG said:
> 
> 
> *I don't believe it is true that two blue eyed parents can have a brown eyed baby.* Tho brown eyed parents can have blue eyed kids sometimes. DSs eyes changed from dark gray to light blue around 4 months.
> 
> They sure can. It's not common, but definitely possible.Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed. Eye colour is determined by multiple genes so it isn't as simple as blue being strictly recessive. As such, two blue-eyed parents can have a baby with brown eyes, but as staralfur said, it's very uncommon!Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's what I get for trusting high school biology/genetics too much lol!Click to expand...

Yeah, they over simplify it a bit ;)


----------



## minties

Sophie has the same colour. They will go brown or hazel. Mine are blue, OH has hazel, sons are brown.


----------



## SarahBear

Minties, I think you're right.


----------



## jenniferttc1

My sons were grey. In my experience, if they were going to be blue, they turn very light early on. My son has Brown/green eyes but the outer lines of his eyeball are still blue! So it takes awhile to change


----------



## Quackquack99

S was born with grey eyes then it turned to blue and now it at 19 months it is a grey green colour. I think S will settle around 3 years.


----------



## browneyes121

I agree, I think if they are going to go blue they turn light by 3 months. My daughters were blue then Grey then that dark couloir until she was 10 months and then went brown. My son is 9 months and his are still a dark grey but I'm extremely confident they will turn brown. My parents seem to be obsessed with one of the kids having blue eyes and are forever Sauk g they look blue- it really annoys me!


----------



## pinklightbulb

I think true eye colour is normally known by age 2.


----------

